# Panasonic Introduces the New LUMIX FZ80



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2017)

```
<em>The LUMIX FZ80 features ultra-wide and dynamic zoom, 4K video recording and 4K PHOTO</em></p>
<p><strong>Las Vegas, NV (January 4, 2017) </strong>– Panasonic has today announced the new LUMIX FZ80 from the popular FZ series that packs a powerful optical zoom and superior controllability, including manual operation over photo and video recording. The LUMIX FZ80 features the exceptionally-versatile LUMIX DC VARIO 20mm ultra wide-angle lens with a 60x optical zoom (35mm camera equivalent: 20-1200mm), which makes it possible to capture dynamic landscapes, wild animals and birds from a distance.</p>
<p>The newly integrated 18.1-megapixel High Sensitivity MOS Sensor and advanced image processor Venus Engine also achieve high-speed response and high-quality images even in high-sensitivity recording.</p>
<p>For an even faster response and higher mobility, the LUMIX FZ80 boasts a high-speed, high-precision AF with DFD (Depth From Defocus) technology<sup class="green">[1]</sup>, which shortens the focusing time. It calculates the distance to the subject by evaluating two images with different sharpness levels at a high 240-fps signal exchange speed. As a result, the LUMIX FZ80 achieves an AF of approximately 0.09 sec<sup class="green">[2]</sup>. This benefit increases as the focal length grows.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The LUMIX FZ80 also offers high-speed burst shooting at 10-fps (AFS) / 6-fps (AFC) to capture fast-moving subjects in crisp focus. Thanks to the touch-control system, users can quickly focus right on the subject and even release the shutter with touch operation to capture fleeting photo opportunities.</p>
<p>The LUMIX FZ80 records smooth, high-resolution QFHD 4K videos in 3840×2160 resolution at 30p. The powerful 60x optical zoom and POWER O.I.S. (Optical Image Stabilizer) with Active Mode suppresses blurring, even in video recording. Taking advantage of 4K technology, users can enjoy 4K PHOTO shots and a variety of derivative functions, such as the new Focus Stacking, Post Focus, Light Composition, and 4K Live Cropping. For more creative freedom, Creative Control and Creative Panorama options are available.</p>
<p>The LUMIX FZ80 also integrates a 1,040K-dot rear monitor with touch-control system. Together with the 0.2-inch 1,170K-dot EVF (Electronic View Finder), users can capture subjects in clear focus. It also includes Wi-Fi® connectivity to offer a more flexible shooting experience and instant image-sharing with easy operation. With hot shoe and compatibility with a variety of optional accessories, the LUMIX FZ80 goes beyond a standard telephoto zoom compact camera while providing high-quality photos and an exceptional 4K video recording experience.</p>
<p><strong>Mitigate distances with a powerful 60x optical zoom lens</strong></p>
<p>The LUMIX FZ80 features the stunningly versatile LUMIX DC VARIO 20mm ultra wide-angle lens with a 60x optical zoom – both as photos and video footage. The 20mm ultra wide-angle lens captures an approx. 140% wider angle of view compared with a 24mm angle of view. The POWER O.I.S. (Optical Image Stabilizer) with Active Mode effectively suppresses hand-shake vibration both in photo and video recording.</p>
<p>The Intelligent Zoom is included with the LUMIX FZ80, which extends the zoom ratio up to 120x equivalent, maintaining high picture quality even when combining a digital zoom.</p>
<p><strong>Capture unmissable moments with high-speed response, 4K PHOTO and 4K video</strong></p>
<p>The 18.1-megapixel High Sensitivity MOS Sensor is newly-integrated into the LUMIX FZ80. Together with the high-performance image processing LSI Venus Engine, it elevates the response, sensitivity and image quality to an even higher level. Incorporating high-speed digital signal output technology, the FZ80 shoots 10 (AFS) / 6 (AFC) fps in 18.1-megapixel full resolution with a mechanical shutter.</p>
<p>Taking advantage of 4K technology, users can enjoy 4K PHOTO shots with the LUMIX FZ80. 4K PHOTO lets the user capture fleeting photo opportunities at 30 fps by extracting the best frame from a 4K burst file to save as a photo. Plus, multiple images can be automatically saved as 4K PHOTO shoots all at once. A maximum of 150 frames in five seconds can be saved following a designated frame.</p>
<p>It also comes with the Post Focus function, which enables users to select the in-focus area even after shooting. This is helpful especially in macro shooting where strict focusing is required or for changing expressions by changing the focused subject. This function has been developed by combining the high-speed, high-precision DFD (Depth From Defocus) auto focus technology with 4K technology. Both Post Focus and Focus Stacking can be activated quickly with the dedicated button on the top panel.</p>
<p>The LUMIX FZ80 also records stunningly smooth, high-resolution QFHD 4K videos in 3840×2160 resolution at 30p in addition to Full-HD 1920×1080 videos at 60p in AVCHD Progressive or MP4 (MPEG-4 / H.264) format with practical full-time AF.</p>
<p>The LUMIX FZ80 enables 4K Live Cropping in video recording to achieve stable panning or zooming in video recording. Thanks to its digital operation, panning and zooming images are smooth because it does not physically move the zoom lens.</p>
<p>A variety of video recording options are also available for users to choose from – High Speed Video, Time Lapse and Stop Motion Animation. High Speed Video records subjects in fast motion at 120fps.</p>
<p><strong>Take amazing images and video even under strong sunlight</strong></p>
<p>Equipped with a static-type touch-control system, the 3-inch rear screen with 1040K-dot high resolution features an approximately 100% field of view. The touch-control system lets the user immediately focus on a subject and even release the shutter by simply touching the screen.</p>
<p>The LUMIX FZ80 also has a 0.2-inch LVF (Live View Finder) with a magnification ratio of approx. 2.59x / 0.46x (35mm camera equivalent in 4:3) in 1170K-dot equivalent high resolution, 100% field of view. Thanks to the high 60-fps frame rate, image lag is also minimized making it suitable for shooting fast-moving subjects under strong sunlight.</p>
<p>Full manual control is available with LUMIX FZ80 to enjoy more creative photography. The design of the grip has also been re-engineered for stable holding during extended shooting.</p>
<p><strong>Other Features</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Easy Wireless Connectivity via Wi-Fi® with Smartphones</strong></li>
</ul>
<p>The LUMIX FZ80 integrates Wi-Fi® connectivity (IEEE 802.11 b/g/n) to provide a more flexible shooting experience and instant image sharing with easy operation. Once the camera and a smartphone or tablet are connected, installing Panasonic’s dedicated application, Panasonic Image App for iOS / Android, users can shoot, browse and share images remotely. Users can also upload images to a variety of social media services right on the spot.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>AC/USB Power Charging</strong></li>
</ul>
<p>The camera’s battery can be recharged either via AC or USB based on the users’ preference.</p>
<p>The FZ80 will have a black body and will be available in March for $399.99.</p>
<p><span class="green">[1] Contrast AF with DFD Technology works only with Panasonic Micro Four Thirds lenses.</span>

<span class="green">[2] In AFS, at wide-end (CIPA).</span></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 4, 2017)

I expect that many will want this camera, but I want a larger sensor. That's a challenge, since lenses get larger and autofocus speed takes a huge hit, but you need excellent lighting to get photos at 1200mm equivalent, and wildlife likes to hide in the shadows or come out late in the day. That limits my ability to use a camera like this.


----------

